# Holy Shark!  A WSM for 145!



## Captain Morgan (Apr 27, 2006)

http://www.buy.com/prod/Weber_2820_Smok ... 23035.html

  nows the time boys.


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2006)

*WOW!*  If I didn't already have two.........................


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 27, 2006)

Dang it! I already have two! Do you think my wife would get mad if I bought one more??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 27, 2006)

ddog27 said:
			
		

> Dang it! I already have two! Do you think my wife would get mad if I bought one more??



Hell no, just give it to her for mothers day!


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":zq4d9t3h]Hell no, just give it to her for mothers day!



yea, that'd go over REAL well at my house.[/quote:zq4d9t3h]
Does ddawg's wife live at your house?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 27, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":21jrsabt]Hell no, just give it to her for mothers day!



yea, that'd go over REAL well at my house.[/quote:21jrsabt]

Oh come on... Who didn't buy their Mom a rubber snake for Mother's Day... and said... "If you don't want it.... I'll use it." :!:  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does ddawg's wife live at your house? [/quote:24kp3r8d]

Wow Chris I thought you had a long commute! Virginia to Arizona, wow how often do you see her brian?


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ddog27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick you are a genius!    Although I might have to live in the WSM after she opens her present..... Hmmmmm....


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 27, 2006)

Wonder if it is deductible under "hurricane supplies"?


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> http://www.buy.com/prod/Weber_2820_Smoky_Mountain_Cooker_Smoker_in_Black/q/loc/111/90123035.html
> 
> nows the time boys.


Hmmm..the wife isn't home 8-[ 
And I have a credit card  #-o


----------



## wittdog (Apr 28, 2006)

My wife just ordered me one, and that’s after I just got Buford a month ago………….God I love that women. The price is $145 but you have to pay for shipping. It still comes out to under $200


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> My wife just ordered me one, and that’s after I just got Buford a month ago………….God I love that women. The price is $145 but you have to pay for shipping. *It still comes out to under $200*


How much they charging for shipping.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> My wife just ordered me one,


That's fantastik!  I love that woman too!   

 :!:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 28, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's $30-35. Which still puts the price at under 200.


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

$175 - $180... That's not bad. 8-[


----------



## wittdog (Apr 28, 2006)

She ordered it today, I’ll keep you posted (bad pun intended). She also ordered me the new smoking and curing  book, and Peace Love and BBQ. I must have been a good boy.


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 28, 2006)

Rocky at Big Drum Smokers is blowing out the last of the old style
BDS at $175. I have one really enjoy it. I also have 2 WSMs they are great. But the direct Fire Flavor is somethin special.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 28, 2006)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> Rocky at Big Drum Smokers is blowing out the last of the old style
> BDS at $175. I have one really enjoy it. I also have 2 WSMs they are great. But the direct Fire Flavor is somethin special.



Thom, you can remove the water pan from the WSM and get the same direct fire taste you're referring to.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Apr 28, 2006)

I placed an order for a 2nd WSM    at the Grill Doctor on the 26th of April. I called them today and inquired if they received the order because I had not received an order confirmation. The mentioned that they ran out of the WSM and would not be receiving any for another week  :-( . Just an FYI for anyone picking up their first WSM and not wanting to wait for it.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Apr 28, 2006)

If you can wait it out a week and just want to pay tax...print out the website info on the WSM and take it to Home Depot. They should match it.  If I went in and got another one it would be $157.30 total. THAT you can't beat.


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Thom Emery":1y73i7z3]Rocky at Big Drum Smokers is blowing out the last of the old style
> BDS at $175. I have one really enjoy it. I also have 2 WSMs they are great. But the *direct Fire Flavor is somethin special*.



*Thom, you can remove the water pan from the WSM and get the same direct fire taste you're referring to*.[/quote:1y73i7z3]

 #-o   That's what I do.


----------



## john pen (Apr 28, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> My wife just ordered me one, and that’s after I just got Buford a month ago………….God I love that women. The price is $145 but you have to pay for shipping. It still comes out to under $200



Must be a Western NY thing..my wife bought me mine for my B-day..


----------



## Finney (Apr 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm moving.... 8-[


----------



## Thom Emery (Apr 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Thom Emery":1vqu9rub]Rocky at Big Drum Smokers is blowing out the last of the old style
> BDS at $175. I have one really enjoy it. I also have 2 WSMs they are great. But the direct Fire Flavor is somethin special.



Thom, you can remove the water pan from the WSM and get the same direct fire taste you're referring to.[/quote:1vqu9rub]

Yes there have been threads on the KCBS Board about that very idea
A lil tricky because the fire is so close to the meat so TOP Shelf only
Its worth trying with Beef .The BDS has alot more space between the heat and the meat


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Boy, even _I_ am tempted to buy one..............nahhhhh!


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2006)

Well I just go a conformation that my WSM shipped yesterday. I can’t wait for it to come in. My guess is it will be here by Friday.  [-o< I  hope. One more toy the figure out how to use.  My back yard is starting to look like Smoker U. :grin:


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2006)

Mine was ordered at the 145 price.


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2006)

Mine just came in today. God bless the UPS guy. I wasn't home when he came and he stuck it in the garage. I saw the sticky on the door and thought Oh $h*t, I missed him. But it was in the garage. Quick question do I have to season it at all before I ccok on it?  I'll let you know how it assembles.


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

You don't have to season it because of the porcelain coating.  Just wash the oil off the cooking grates before using them.  You can either wash the inside off with soap and water or do a burn off with some charcoal and a few chunks of wood.  Its all just to get the manufacturing oils and dirt off.


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2006)

My son helped put it together. It's a good day here is a pic of it and my helper. Looks like no sleep and some chicken for dinner....


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Looks great!  Now, take LOTS of pics before you cook on it because it'll NEVER be that clean again!  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2006)

To Late.....Chicken is on and I think I cut off the vents to qucik, temp is 203* time to make an adjustment.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> To Late.....Chicken is on and I think I cut off the vents to qucik, temp is 203* time to make an adjustment.



Patience Grasshopper!


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2006)

I opened them a notch, and I'm at a nice steady 255* dome temp, I was looking for 250* but i'll take it.  So far so good. Well see at around 6.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2006)

there you go.  I promise, not one person on this board can tell the difference between meat cooked at 250 and 255!!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 8, 2006)

OH NO, You mean my barbecue won't come out right if I run a higher temp than 255?  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2006)

Play nice. Here comes a :rant:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2006)

Pigs is kidding.  He knows.  Everyone who buys a wsm for the first time frets over every little change in temps.  5 degrees won't hurt anyone.
Just monitor the trends until you have a feel for it.  And get a Maverick!


----------



## Thom Emery (May 8, 2006)

WSM is a great 1st smoker
I really enjoyed mine


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2006)

Thom Emery said:
			
		

> WSM is a great 1st smoker
> I really enjoyed mine


If you're though enjoying it... send it this way.  I'll even pay the shipping.


----------



## john pen (May 8, 2006)

Witt, good luck with the new toy...dont freak over the temp...everything that comes out of that thing will be good..I swear its magic !!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 11, 2006)

I got my confirmation from the Grill Doctor, my 2nd WSM is on it's way tomorrow, i hope  [-o< 
One thing I would like to say about the Grill Doctor is that they have been more than willing to help me with my questions about when the smoker was to arrive. My understanding is that they are located somewhere outside of Dallas, TX and their shipment was in Dallas. Instead of taking an extra day for UPS to deliver it, they drove to the UPS Hub in Dallas and picked up their order from Weber. Any questions about ordering from them in the future, I would say do not hesitate. Thanks to the post earlier about the Grill Doctor I was about to get another one locally for $250+ instead I paid just under $200 and saved $50!! Thanks again for all the help here.


----------

